# Royal Cargo Enclosed Trailer



## Hammer Slammer

Does anybody have any information or experience with Royal Cargo trailers. I am looking into getting a 7X14 trailer and have been looking at the Cargo Express (ShadowMaster) and now the Royal Cargo. Any info would be great.


----------



## HHC

I had a Royal Cargo 5X8 Vnose. It was a great trailer until the back door was smashed to pieces and my tools stolen.


----------



## FremontREO

A friend used to sell Shadowmaster trailers and he swore by them...he retired last year. I just bought a 2010 7x16 by Interstate earlier this week for less than 4k brand new.


----------

